# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Legit Cyp and Dbol?

## SpaceMonkey34

Real or fake?

First is of Test Cyp. Second is of Dbol . Opinions please.

----------


## t-gunz

bump

----------


## MYWHEY

Good to go  :Smilie:

----------


## love2liftiron

:Smilie: gotta love it!!

----------


## littleguy82

Damn...and when I post pics of bottles I get asked to remove them. What's the deal?

----------


## Oakleys

> Damn...and when I post pics of bottles I get asked to remove them. What's the deal?


Yours had the 'UGL', his did not.

----------


## littleguy82

And what is UGL?

----------


## anabolic1979

u can still see the lab name on them

----------


## danielli

> u can still see the lab name on them


I'm new, so hopefully not too dumb of a question....but what's the diff between the 'lab' here on this one, and a "UGL"?

----------


## stevey_6t9

seen em before. lot of fakes going around of them though.

----------


## anabolic1979

i have used both injects were ok and the dbol was ok at best

----------


## stephenw

ugl = under ground lab

----------

